# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Осторожно - мошенничество!

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

В связи с активизацией попыток использования в мошеннических целях слов "virus" и "info" администрация VirusInfo считает необходимым предупредить всех своих посетителей о том, что у нашего ресурса нет никаких зеркал, альтернативных доменных имен, дочерних сайтов (кроме тех, что расположены в нашем домене - например, http://compet.virusinfo.info) и т.п. Наша система квалифицированной помощи в удалении вредоносного программного обеспечения располагается только по веб-адресу http://(www.)virusinfo.info/ или по IP-адресу 216.246.90.119. 

Не позволяйте обмануть себя похожими наименованиями или доменными именами - "viruscom.info", "virusinfocheck.com" и т.п. На подобных ресурсах сомнительного характера под видом "лечения" могут даваться рекомендации по установке и использованию ложного антивирусного программного обеспечения. VirusInfo не может гарантировать безопасности вашего компьютера в случае посещения таких сайтов.

Если в силу каких-либо причин вы все же посетили подобный ресурс и установили нежелательное ПО (к примеру, т.н. ХР Antivirus, SpyProtector и т.п.), мы настоятельно рекомендуем вам выполнить исследование системы - http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html - и обратиться за помощью в раздел "Помогите" нашего проекта.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

